# Medium sauteed onions



## lonercook (Sep 17, 2016)

Never had I tried sauteeing onions just medium, the combo taste of sweetish onions and just done tomatoes are just finger licking good. So less ingredients, soyabean oil, onions,tomatoes, cumin powder, chilly powder.


----------



## CraigC (Sep 18, 2016)

lonercook said:


> Never had I tried sauteeing onions just medium, the combo taste of sweetish onions and just done tomatoes are just finger licking good. So less ingredients, soyabean oil, onions,tomatoes, cumin powder, chilly powder.



If by medium, are you referring to onions cooked until translucent or until softened? This stage is used in almost all recipes that require sauteing onions for the dish. Is this something you serve as a finished dish and are there any sides? I sometimes make a quick dish by splitting hotdogs open and browning them off on both sides in a little vege oil. Remove them and cook sliced sweet onions in the remaining fat until translucent. Add a 14.5 oz can of stewed tomatoes, return the hotdogs and cook until the liquid is reduced and the hotdogs are hot. I usually have this over rice, but the dish is an adaption from my maternal grandmother. She would have used knockwurst and served it over spaetzel. When she was still around and I was growing up, there were no knockwurst locally available, thus the sub.

If you skip the hotdogs and add Crystal hot sauce to taste, it makes a pretty good hotdog relish.

BTW, welcome to DC!


----------



## erehweslefox (Sep 18, 2016)

I'll just cook up some onions with a can of Ro-Tel, some sesame oil, and cumin, cilantro, chilli, and cayanne. It is kind of a side, but it can serve as a finished dish particular over rice.

I like Craig's suggestion with the hot dogs. I went grocery yesterday, and got a bunch of hot dogs on sale. Portioned them out into four dog packs for the freezer, but I have no earthly idea what to do with them, as I did neglect to buy hot dog buns. 

I'm honestly thinking about a hot dog stew with the mentioned onions, some cabbage, spinach and perhaps beans. Oh and barley. Can't do a stew without it.


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 18, 2016)

erehweslefox said:


> I like Craig's suggestion with the hot dogs. I went grocery yesterday, and got a bunch of hot dogs on sale. Portioned them out into four dog packs for the freezer, but I have no earthly idea what to do with them, as I did neglect to buy hot dog buns.
> 
> I'm honestly thinking about a hot dog stew with the mentioned onions, some cabbage, spinach and perhaps beans. Oh and barley. Can't do a stew without it.



I used to make a dish that went something like this: sauté onions and garlic in oil, add a can of baked beans and some cut-up hot dogs, along with some ketchup, soy sauce, Worcestershire sauce. Not sure what else may have gone in there. It was a good, filling meal.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Sep 18, 2016)

erehweslefox said:


> ...I went grocery yesterday, and got a bunch of hot dogs on sale. Portioned them out into four dog packs for the freezer, but I have no earthly idea what to do with them, as I did neglect to buy hot dog buns...


This is a favorite from my childhood; now Himself and our kids love it, too. Easy, tasty, and relatively cheap. What more could you want? Hopefully, it's not something healthy to eat.  This one wouldn't cut it.


*Hot Dogs and Potatoes*

Chop onion, saute until almost translucent. (size of onion depends on how "onion-y" you want the dish that night)

While onion is sauteing, slice hot dogs into bite-size discs, cut potatoes into cubes about 1/2 inch or so. (again, amounts based on taste/hunger)

Move onions to side of pan, sear hot dogs just until a little char occurs. Add potatoes and a bit of water, cover, and steam until potatoes are cooked. Sometimes I add paprika for color, sometimes I add a bit of flour-water to thicken, but mostly we just plate up the finished product, add a bit of fresh-ground pepper, and stuff our faces. Good with rye bread for sopping up the last of the juices.

I've found that russets and all-purpose whites are the better potatoes. Russet if you want the potato to fall apart. Golden flesh work OK, but take longer to cook. Red skin potatoes are a last option for me. They don't give off any starch, and they never seem really cooked.


----------



## erehweslefox (Sep 18, 2016)

CG I have a good pile of Russet potatoes, think I will take your advice. I think I might add a bit of beef stock and garlic to do it up, and perhaps a couple tsps of corn starch to thicken the sauce up. What do you think? Knew I had a reason to buy that big package of hot dogs....


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Sep 18, 2016)

Mess with it however you want to, *fox*. Just be sure to report back changes and results. 

Instead of beef stock (or water), a splach of beer might be good.  I tend to have one in the fridge for just such purposes. Flat beer is perfectly acceptable in a recipe as long as the fizz isn't needed for making a bread rise. And *gasp* I don't always feel like finishing off the rest of a bottle if I need some for cooking.


----------



## rodentraiser (Sep 19, 2016)

erehweslefox said:


> I'll just cook up some onions with a can of Ro-Tel, some sesame oil, and cumin, cilantro, chilli, and cayanne. It is kind of a side, but it can serve as a finished dish particular over rice.
> 
> I like Craig's suggestion with the hot dogs. I went grocery yesterday, and got a bunch of hot dogs on sale. Portioned them out into four dog packs for the freezer, but I have no earthly idea what to do with them, as I did neglect to buy hot dog buns.
> 
> I'm honestly thinking about a hot dog stew with the mentioned onions, some cabbage, spinach and perhaps beans. Oh and barley. Can't do a stew without it.



I'd take a couple of cans of Van Camps pork and beans and throw those in the crock pot with the diced up hotdogs. Add some onion, garlic, bacon, ketchup and/or BBQ sauce, liquid smoke, and lots of brown sugar, and let it cook for about 6 to 8 hours. 

Or, you could do what I used to do. If you have an electric oven, you can grill them on the burners. OK, forget that one. I guess we could file that under "Things Not To Do In The Kitchen", like grape races in the microwave.

OK, what I do now when I forget the buns is put the hot dogs on foil under the broiler and let them get a little crispy. Then I just eat them with ketchup.


----------



## Addie (Sep 19, 2016)

I always served that standard Boston meal on Saturday night. Homemade baked beans with two hot dogs on the plate. Heated Brown Bread slathered with butter. For that meal, I used a six quart bean pot. Then when all the kids left home, I got rid of that pot and got myself a 1.5 quart bean pot. Now I went and gave that one to Spike. He uses it all the time.


----------

